# Grasshopper and dragonfly/cattisfly infestation!



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

With all the 90+ degree weather and no rain for 30+ days the grasshoppers and dragonfly's are insane at my property. Is there anything that can be sprayed or done to eliminate or at least reduce the population of these? My flowers and garden are all eaten and there are so many when I mow I almost don't even enjoy it! Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Bifen IT should work well. Just don't spray the garden or flowers with it. 
https://www.domyown.com/msds/Bifen_IT_Label1.pdf

It covers a ton of pests as well.


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks @Factor !


----------

